# Forever My Best Friend



## Echo! (Sep 7, 2008)

:biggrin: So this is my best Friend Brady. Just your Typical Bouncy Labrador Retriever


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

What a good looking dog you have there.

Welcome to our community of fellow dog lovers.:smile:


----------



## Echo! (Sep 7, 2008)

*Why*

Why Thank You  It's nice to be welcomed!


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*hi ,nice to meet you*

Love the photo of the water bottle with your cuties tongue sticking out.
Absolutely adoreable!! What a cutie,have a safe day ,nez


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like a typical happy Lab!! Lol Welcome to the forum. You have a beautiful dog


----------

